# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: کمک در مورد نحوه نوشتن یک کد در VHDL

## Altech

با سلام
من یک مدار دارم که توش 8 تا رجیستر دارم ، و با استفاده از دو تا MUX دو تا از این رجیستر ها رو برای انجام عملیات انتخاب می کنم . بعد روی این دو رجیستر بر اساس opcode یه عملیاتی رو انجام می دم و نتیجه رو دوباره تو یکی از رجیسترها می ریزم .
اینارو چجوری بنویسم که اول کد مربوط به انتخاب mux ها اجرا بشه ، بعد کد مربوط به انجام عملیات و بعد کد ذخیره کردن نتیجه ؟ اگه concurrent بنویسم همه اینا به صورت همزمان قابل اجرا هستند ؟
از process هم میگن نباید استفاده کنی .

----------

